# Snake ID Please



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

He (or she) is swimming in the pool. Only about 3-4" long, about the size of a good wiggler.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Probably a northern water snake or a black snake. I had one in my yard the other day. Catch it and use it for Cobia bait. :thumbsup:


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Southern Ring Neck Snake

From the Widlife Removal Blog:
The Florida Ringneck Snake is one of the most commonly removed nuisance snakes in the state of Florida. Of course, it's as harmless as an earthworm. The reason I encounter this snake so often is because it is not only common, but small - and thus it commonly squirms through very small gaps and into houses. It is the single most commonly encountered snake inside the home here in FL. Snakes explore their habitat, and often squirm through small gaps, and thus it often finds small holes under doors or other areas, and slithers into a house, and then can't find its way out. That's when the nervous homeowner sees it and freaks out and calls me. But the truth with this snake is that I need not come to the rescue. This snake is very docile, would never bite, and if it did, its teeth are too small to even break skin. They are totally harmless. 
The species name is Southern Ringneck Snake, _Diadophis punctatus punctatus_. It is very small, rarely reaching more than a foot long. The baby snakes, which hatch from eggs, are extremely tiny, and about only four inches long. Believe it or not, I've had customers call me to remove snakes this tiny! Some people sure are cowardly when it comes to snakes, especially inside the home. The snakes are shiny black, with a bright orange or reddish belly, and a ring around the neck, thus giving it its name.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

helo_hunter said:


> Southern Ring Neck Snake
> 
> From the Widlife Removal Blog:
> The Florida Ringneck Snake is one of the most commonly removed nuisance snakes in the state of Florida. Of course, it's as harmless as an earthworm. The reason I encounter this snake so often is because it is not only common, but small - and thus it commonly squirms through very small gaps and into houses. It is the single most commonly encountered snake inside the home here in FL. Snakes explore their habitat, and often squirm through small gaps, and thus it often finds small holes under doors or other areas, and slithers into a house, and then can't find its way out. That's when the nervous homeowner sees it and freaks out and calls me. But the truth with this snake is that I need not come to the rescue. This snake is very docile, would never bite, and if it did, its teeth are too small to even break skin. They are totally harmless.
> The species name is Southern Ringneck Snake, _Diadophis punctatus punctatus_. It is very small, rarely reaching more than a foot long. The baby snakes, which hatch from eggs, are extremely tiny, and about only four inches long. Believe it or not, I've had customers call me to remove snakes this tiny! Some people sure are cowardly when it comes to snakes, especially inside the home. The snakes are shiny black, with a bright orange or reddish belly, and a ring around the neck, thus giving it its name.


+2 on the ringneck totaly harmless.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

That would be it. Thanks, baby snakes freak me out mostly because adults and juveniles usually look different. Some that look harmless may not be. He can stay, the hawks gotta eat too.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Dead snake,if it was in my pool.


----------



## trollinstoned (Mar 10, 2008)

Take him out of the pool and place in garden, eats pests/insects, grubs, and such.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

trollinstoned said:


> Take him out of the pool and place in garden, eats pests/insects, grubs, and such.


agree :thumbsup:

the plus side is that you will be working with Nature and conserving a life form that you can be proud of and will be beneficial to the environment

the neg part is it will scare the crap out of you each time you stumble upon it until you can identify it once again.

Dead Snake !


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Ring neck. Totally harmeless and very docile. Had one as a pet as a kid. Cute little fella... please let this one live.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, ring neck.......use to find them all the time as a kid digging fer worms in mulch piles!!!!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I wont kill a snake unless its a moccasin climbing in the boat, or a rattlesnake. Sorry, I just cant let the rattlers go. Anything else usually gets a free pass. He has since escaped the confines of the pool, no telling where he is now. We have a lot of black snakes, oak snakes and the like up here, they keep the mice out of the grain. We like em. Never seen one of these up close though. Im sure there are plenty more. Thanks everyone.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i find them from time to time just heard they were called ring neck, ones i found were not black but tan with a black ring around the neck.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sure now that you seen one you will see a lot more. Not sure if it's true but the old man would tell us to leave em alone as they will kill poisonous snakes as well but he could've been bs'n us just so we wouldn't kill em.


----------

